# Who were the better smithies?



## Celebthôl (Oct 1, 2003)

When you think of smithying you think imediately that Dwarves excel best in it.
But Mr. Tolkien teaches us that Elves we very good smithies themselves, but who were the better?

Other than the odd brilliant Smith i.e. Fëanor or Telchar, which overall race was the better at it?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 1, 2003)

depends on how you look at it..... I think the Elves excelled in the making of beautiful objects and decorations, whereas the Dwarves seem to make mostly military gear. But then again, some of the greatest works of the Ages were made by the Dwarves , for example Nauglamir that held the Silmaril. I don't knwo if there exists referenceas to anything else specific the Elves created apart from the RIngs of Power .


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 1, 2003)

The Palantiri 
Orcrist and Glamdring 
Coats of Mithril 
Silmarils 

There are maybe more, i dont have any of the HoME or UT etc. . .


----------



## Aulë (Oct 1, 2003)

The Dwarves made the coats of mithril.
Glamdring and Orcrist were nothing compared to Angrist (forged by Telchar).
The palantiri and silmarils were both forged by Feanor, who was the greatest Elvish smithy.

In general, the Dwarves would have been far better smithies. They were created by Aule- the Valar Smith: they'd _have_ to be superior in that regard. Feanor was superior even still- but once again, he was taught by Aule (if not Aule, then the Maia of Aule).


----------



## Starflower (Oct 1, 2003)

oh just a note - the word is smiths , smithies refers to the forges , a smithy -smithies


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 1, 2003)

The Dwarves, of course. Even if some elves made a few especially nice things, the Dwarves were better on the whole. Eol was pretty cool, though. oh well.


----------



## Roilya (Oct 1, 2003)

i agree with yaygollum dwarves are the best even without the guidance of aule, but aule did create them. i dont know i say its half and half.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 1, 2003)

Dwarves just constantly put out things at a great rate... Elves had a lot less things, but much more valueable.

It's like asking what's better: Quanity or Quality?

Elves in general werent beter smiths... But most of the Noldoi (and Eol) were great smiths. Probly cuz The Noldo had traits most similar to dwarves out of all of the elves?


----------



## Turin (Oct 1, 2003)

I think the dwarves were better smiths, they made more useful stuff that was strong and that was good for many things, why did the dwarves make swords? I can't really imagine a dwarf with a sword besides Thorin.


----------



## Eriol (Oct 1, 2003)

> _The Published Silmarillion, "Of the Sindar"_
> 
> Their [Dwarven] smithcraft indeed the Sindar soon learned of them; yet in the tempering of steel alone of all crafts the Dwarves were never outmatched even by the Noldor, and in the making of mail of linked rings, which was first contrived by the smiths of Belegost, their work had no rival.



So it seems that tempering of steel is the province of Dwarves; even if it is the only thing (along with making of mail) at which they surpassed the Noldor.


----------



## Éomond (Oct 2, 2003)

Well, the Dwares could have made really, really great things far superior to the Elves. But like there language, the Dwares could have kept alot of their best stuff a secert. So yeah, that's my idea. But overall, I think the Elves just because of the Silmarils and the Rings and the Palantiri.


----------



## Aulë (Oct 2, 2003)

The Elves seemed to be better with jewels and glass (Silmarils, Palantiri, etc), whilst the Dwarves were better with metal. The Elves only made the Rings of Power under the guidance of Sauron (A Maia of Aulë).

I don't believe that there were many jewels on Middle Earth, whilst they were plentiful in Valinor- so the Dwarves wouldn't have had access to them during the peak of their power, whilst the Noldor _did_.

All the great Elvish smiths were either trained by Dwarves, or servents of Aulë. The Dwarvish smiths learnt from their forefathers. There is no doubt that Dwarves were superior in metal-work.


----------



## Beleg (Oct 2, 2003)

> The Elves only made the Rings of Power under the guidance of Sauron (A Maia of Aulë).



While three of the most potent ones were made without his assisance.

Edit: Thanks Nom and Inder. 
It was actually weapons that they started making after the unchaning of Melko.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 2, 2003)

The Noldor took part in metalcraft before Melkor was unchained and spoke to them of weapons.

PS:


> There is no doubt that Dwarves were superior in metal-work.



Note the bit Eriol quoted... steel alone and chainmail.


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 2, 2003)

The Teleri were renowned silver-smiths.


----------

